# Crazy scene at Alum last night



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished from 5-11. Some nice slabs in 15 fow, then the eyes fired up on shallow points. Lost the biggest saugeye of my life at the boat...still shaking over it. A good 8-9 lbs...

Now for the crazy...rolled up to the ramp to what looked like a dui checkpoint. Flashing lights everywhere and the ramp blocked by multiple rangers and wreckers. As im walking up the floating dock to retrieve my truck, I notice a diver and and the water lit up in the lane next to me. They were fishing some dudes f250 out of the water. Expensive and dangerous night for these guys.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

sounds like a good night for you(kinda) and a bad night for the other guys. Heading out on alum later to try and duplicate your eye treatment. I wouldnt mind an 8-9 lber from alum i've just always expected when i get one that big to come from a lake a lil' shallower to the southeast. jigs/swims/cranks?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Eyes on swims...slabs on rigs with minnows. I was NW


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow an eventful evening Im sure you wont soon forget. Was the big fish before or after dark?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

After...about 930 on slush


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shake you got to stay calm when you have them big girls on if not they stress out and you know what happens when girls go crazy they mess you up leave you a mental wreck  Sucks she got off but glad to hear you got into some. I bet all the ramp and dock fishermen who are usually all over the cheshire ramp were mad there fishing hole got messed up. Now if i was there i would have had my swim ready to chuck around the truck as they were pulling it out them eyes love commotion there.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man tough break, Good to know there are still some bigger fish to be had. I would ask for the details of how he got away but it might still be too soon. I will let you mourn your loss awhile longer.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are too much 

Actually the beast hit right as I was pulling my bait out of the water to recast. Totally caught me off guard, screamed drag and I flipped my Ogf headlamp hat on to see what was doin (plug intended). After running under the trolling motor and yellin for the net (which I was standing on of course) I get her to the surface and unglued she comes. I knew I had an iffy hookset on her outta the gate as she hit on the surface as I was lifting the lure out. I havent had a next to the boat strike scare me like that since top water striper fishing at night. I thought it was a ski until I got her to the surface. Total pisser.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well that story got my blood pumping! Night fishing is always more exciting especially with big fish at your feet. Need to get out and get some myself soon I hope.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about! At least you hooked a beast there. I bet the state record is in that lake somewhere. I know some of the night guys have caught some big girls at Alum. Just a lot of water to fish!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i was just telling troy i had my longest eye ive seen this time last year come unbuttoned right at the boat. mine was even more dreadful, i had just taken a clown xrap 12 outta the box was fishing a 10 ft flat and my last pause next to the boat.. thrash thrash thrash and the hook snapped. I dont know how many xrap 12's youve thrown but they have huge meaty hooks. I emailed rapala and cried and they sent me a $10 certificate for losing a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have any idea how they put the F250 in? Seems you would really have to try to do that.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Bimmer said:


> Do you have any idea how they put the F250 in? Seems you would really have to try to do that.


He had a FORD, that was his problem lol if he had a Chevy he would have been alright 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> He had a FORD, that was his problem lol if he had a Chevy he would have been alright
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What, Chevys can swim ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's nuts! It is surprising how often this happens. People forgetting to put it in park, or people with 2wd, or bad parking brakes.

Did you catch many eyes? Too bad losting that monster, always a slug in the gut.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Good to hear that fish are over the points in shallow water. Would have never thought that..hahaha.
REALLY good to hear you had a fish that big! I have been out a number of times lately and haven't had anything over 21. Makes me think I am going to have to hit it after dark this week. 
Troy... you in???


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Kyle...hit 6 missed 2 others including the hawg.

Ying...ill see you out there, about 50 yards off your bow as usual


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds like you are the one that is going to lead!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

ShakeDown - Sounds like I should have fished the night bit. My son and I fished Saturday morning and didn't do very well at all. We were fishing in about 20 foot of water for the most part and then did some casting around the dam.
Man I sure wish someone would have put you on utube when that beast hit - I would have loved to see your reaction.

Troy - I had to LOL with your comment - That was good.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I constantly read reports about fishing "shallow". As I read this thread I wonder what people think shallow is....
I think my definition of shallow is quite a bit different than most. Maybe the term "skinny"


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

To me, it's 5 fow or less...in this case it was 3. Skinny to me means I gotta have the outboard trimmed up all the way...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

3ft is skinny for sure. Waded for about an hour at dusk last night with only 1 good hit to show for it. Small shad, I think because of the small disturbance on the water, were thick in the area I was fishing. Probably be out on the boat later in the week.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

if ive seen it once ive seen it a million times and its just as funny every single time. Wish you would have been there to see the tidal wave. I saw one SUV go in i the north end this year soon there will be a catchable population in that lake lol


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> soon there will be a catchable population in that lake


Well, what vehicles could you fish for?

A Barracuda?










Maybe a Marlin?










Or a Mako Shark?


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Wouldn't the transmission hold if the parking break gave away? That sucks about the fish. I have just started fishing alum for saugeye and the biggest for me is 9in.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

hemi cuda for me please!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Transmission should hold if parking brake does not, but the parking pawl is known to occassionally fail. Have seen many submerged to the bumpers or further , but never all the way in. Have even pulled a couple up the ramp when they started to spin & go backwards, but were able to stop before they went too deep.

We got into some decent crappies last Friday night in 11-14' just under the shad balls. Let before dark, should have stayed around for some eye action.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

T-180 said:


> We got into some decent crappies last Friday night in 11-14' just under the shad balls. Let before dark, should have stayed around for some eye action.


Same here on Monday 10 AM to 2:30 PM. Fish finder screen thick with bait. 12-15' water w/fish 8-14'. Trolling cranks on my kayak. Brought home 20 crappie 10-12", all nice & fat. Only threw back two under 9". Lost at least 7 trying to pull 'em into the boat. They seemed to be super aggressive, hitting hard & surfacing quickly. As soon as they did, they would shake off the lure. Also picked up a bunch of channels ranging from 9" to 22". Lost a feisty keeper saugeye as it threw the hook as well. That one got be cursing!

Best thing of all though was that I saw maybe 8 boats total throughout the day (& only 2 jet skiers right as I was leaving).


----------

